

Linux Foundation’s Core Infrastructure Initiative Funds Three New Projects - deepblueocean
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2015/06/linux-foundation-s-core-infrastructure-initiative-funds-three-new

======
SloopJon
Interesting choices:

    
    
       * https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds
       * https://fuzzing-project.org/
       * http://trust-in-soft.com/tis-interpreter
    

Regarding the TIS Interpreter, I hope it is a useful tool in its own right,
rather than acting as an advertisement for other TIS products and services.

Edit: updated TIS link per the reply.

~~~
pascal_cuoq
A better link for tis-interpreter is [http://trust-in-soft.com/tis-
interpreter/](http://trust-in-soft.com/tis-interpreter/)

I was going to advertise it more at some point, but I just announced it here
and already we are saturated with new OpenSSL tests that the interpreter
cannot digest yet: [https://www.mail-archive.com/openssl-
dev@openssl.org/msg3930...](https://www.mail-archive.com/openssl-
dev@openssl.org/msg39304.html)

My personal trajectory would make no sense if tis-interpreter ended up as an
advertisement. It may end up helping convince the general population that it's
possible to detect all practical undefined behavior in a useful C program, by
giving everyone access to a piece of software that does it along one
execution. Then TrustInSoft will only be asking its more dubitative prospects
that its other products can do it for all possible input vectors, instead of
just one. I'm not even claiming this is an unintended consequence. But tis-
interpreter will be a self-contained, useful product for the largest number.
You have my word.

~~~
SloopJon
Thanks for commenting, and congratulations on the grant. Looking forward to
the release.

------
ljk
Different membership levels:
[https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/en/Corporate_Membership](https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/en/Corporate_Membership)

------
daredtothink
I am new so please don't kill me. Would the dream of getting all Linux devs to
work on ONE serious Linux distro (to compete with Windows/OSX) ever come true?

~~~
davidgerard
The question is a common one, but it's close to Not Even Wrong.

Linux has won everywhere except the desktop, and that's for many reasons - one
of which is Windows holding on with a vicelike grip. The first time Windows
had actual desktop competition from Linux was 2007, with netbooks - they
dropped the price of an XP licence to $5 or even $0 just to keep Linux the
hell off the things.

So Linux can do most of the job, and it's other factors keeping it off rather
than anything that could be fixed by a concerted developer effort on a single
distro.

(Some serious backing to Wine development would possibly be useful here. But
again, the forces aren't susceptible to pure development.)

Furthermore:

* there are different distros because people can.

* there are different distros because there are different use cases.

* Red Hat and Ubuntu are already huge and neither is going away any time soon.

~~~
daredtothink
Hey david!

What main features would a Linux dev team need to create to seriously compete
with Windows? Obviously being able to support Windows/OS X applications is
something that would be useful so Wine is great. What other things?

The thing that comes to mind preventing Linux is gaming. It is finally making
some ground but Direct X is the leader and plays nicely with Windows.

~~~
davidgerard
I'll note, we have a Linux distro that is in fact doing stupendously well and
has end-user consumer sales into the billions. It's called Android.

------
EGreg
Wow. Open source projects like that are less expensive to develop, it seems!

